# girls elgin minneapolis face book $97



## spoker (Aug 31, 2020)

girls elgin $97 minneapolis facebook


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 31, 2020)

Messaged them yesterday. This is the second time in over a year I’ve sent a message with no response. Different seller this time but same city. A little fishy but I guess we’ll see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Moe (Aug 31, 2020)

If anyone gets it. I've got a tank that will go right in it.


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 31, 2020)

I’ll grab it if it’s real. Shoot me some pics of your tank. Anyone have a white or green chain guard?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Aug 31, 2020)

yep somthing isnt right,iv seen this listing b4,looked him up and it says he lives in waseca mn,not anoka,i reported him to facebook,when u look farther it comes back that seller cant take mesages at this time,id say its some kind of scam,maybe a bait and switch to sell his other stuff


----------



## spoker (Aug 31, 2020)

add disapeard,every thing he had on is gone,they must have deleted him,even gone from my saves!


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 31, 2020)

It sure did. 

Lots of meth heads in Anoka. I worked there for years. I do my best to not deal with anyone from there. Or Coon Rapids. [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Aug 31, 2020)

name is don broz,waseca mn,looked up his profile,freak!!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Aug 31, 2020)

I had it in my saved on FB and it said sold on Saturday when it was listed for $99 then it came back up at $97. Weird deal of some kind.


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 31, 2020)

He got back to me. I’m picking it up this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Aug 31, 2020)

good luck he got back to me and then dissapeard????


----------



## Big Moe (Aug 31, 2020)

Fat Willy said:


> I’ll grab it if it’s real. Shoot me some pics of your tank. Anyone have a white or green chain guard?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll look for it. Pm me if you get the bike.


----------



## spoker (Sep 1, 2020)

its back!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2020)

spoker said:


> its back!!!View attachment 1258922





Fat Willy said:


> He got back to me. I’m picking it up this week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





@Fat Willy 
This seller has some 'splaining to do!


----------



## spoker (Sep 1, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> @Fat Willy
> This seller has some 'splaining to do!



good luck!! it just showed up in my saves again?


----------



## spoker (Sep 1, 2020)

i wouldnt go near this guy,if he is north of anoka he could be one if the elforesteros outlaw bike club thats thier area,been arond for over 50 years,mainly native america members,he has  azzhole bully attirude when u talk to 2 him,enter at  your own risk,meet him at the cop shop in anoka,dont bring anything of value withu,just sayin!


----------



## Fat Willy (Sep 1, 2020)

He’s now saying he’s in Ramsey. And yes, kind of a jerk even through messenger. Can’t beat the price though. I’ll be sure to bring the heater.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Sep 1, 2020)

well i hope it works 4 u he just messaged me again,lot of meth up in that area,anoa ends and turns into ramsey,gig u ask him why he lives in waceca?


----------



## Fat Willy (Sep 1, 2020)

Haha. No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Sep 3, 2020)

still there has other bikes listed in his profile


----------



## 1motime (Sep 3, 2020)

Good luck on that one.  Good idea to travel with a friend and exact change.   Give the money, throw it in the back and leave!


----------



## spoker (Sep 4, 2020)

will someone buy me,says he hates to part it out,whats there to part?


----------



## spoker (Sep 4, 2020)

spoker said:


> girls elgin $97 minneapolis facebookView attachment 1258103



go for it kevin and good luck!


----------

